# Costello - Next PM of Australia?



## Garpal Gumnut (5 August 2008)

I have it on good information that Peter Costello has decided to take leadership of the Liberal Party. 

Next stop Prime Minister.

The interrigium of Kev07-10 is close to an end.

Let all fair minded people hope that the ALP don't try to embed their 1960's ideology on our democracy before Peter is re-elected to continue monitoring the prosperity we enjoyed when he was Treasurer.

gg


----------



## Julia (5 August 2008)

*Re: Costello. Next PM of Aostralia*

Care to enlighten us as to the source of your info, GG?
(not that I expect anyone will be surprised if it does happen.)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 August 2008)

*Re: Costello. Next PM of Aostralia*



Julia said:


> Care to enlighten us as to the source of your info, GG?
> (not that I expect anyone will be surprised if it does happen.)




An old mate of mine who lives in Toorak, a knockabout bloke made good. He's got more connections than Telsa.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 August 2008)

Once Costello gets back in as leader of the Libs, Kev07 will be history. Roll on 2010.

gg


----------



## agro (8 August 2008)

howard should have handed it to costello in the first place

libs would have had a better shot at the election 

but fingers crossed you are right - costello put our economy on the map now the 'r' word is on the cards


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 August 2008)

agro said:


> howard should have handed it to costello in the first place
> 
> libs would have had a better shot at the election
> 
> but fingers crossed you are right - costello put our economy on the map now the 'r' word is on the cards




Agree, but its not a bad idea every now and then to have the other mob in, to make people realise how lucky they were and to let the left have a go at putting their ideas into the marketplace. Seeing Keating this week promenading brought back all the bad memories.

gg


----------



## agro (8 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree, but its not a bad idea every now and then to have the other mob in, to make people realise how lucky they were and to let the left have a go at putting their ideas into the marketplace. Seeing Keating this week promenading brought back all the bad memories.
> 
> gg




keating calling costello a dope was a low blow i thought


----------



## nunthewiser (8 August 2008)

Um didnt costello as a treasurer already send our economy into a tailspin with his lapsadaical financial management and irresponsible ecomomic planning ? . do ya really want him as your leader ? ps mark my words labour will be in for at least 2 terms


----------



## golfmos123 (8 August 2008)

GG,

Couldn't agree with you more.  Keating is just making an ass of himself with his whining.  He used to have a rapier wit and had the stare of death, but his interview with Kerry O'Brien on the 7.30 report during the week showed he is but a pale shadow of the former self.  He was avoiding eye contact and was fidgeting with his hands.  His criticisms of the Libs and his pathetic name calling was really sad.

As for Kevin07, how much power can he really wield??  He can't even get his multimillionaire wife to stop shopping at St Vinnies and at least wear a nice frock in public, let alone when meeting diplomats!!

Interesting to see that Labor are already sinking the boot into Costello before he even gets the opp leaders job.

Roll on the Costello bandwagon.......


----------



## bluecheese101 (8 August 2008)

Interesting ideas by all. Does anyone know how many Governments have gone from Opposition to Government and back to Opposition within one term?
Kevin Rudd is the most conservative leader the ALP has ever had - and he does not fit the usual mold of former Labor Leaders. This could play a huge part if people think the future is unclear, they may stick with him simply because he is the incumbent and won't risk a change.

As for the Coalition, their biggest problem is unity. If they can hold themselves together and unite they may be able to get back into Government quickly. However the loss of another election - with either Costello or Turnbull as leader - will start to cause in fighting within the party and the factions, simply extending their time in Opposition.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 August 2008)

agro said:


> keating calling costello a dope was a low blow i thought




Agree, although Keating is an expert on dopes.  



nunthewiser said:


> Um didnt costello as a treasurer already send our economy into a tailspin with his lapsadaical financial management and irresponsible ecomomic planning ? . do ya really want him as your leader ? ps mark my words labour will be in for at least 2 terms




I guess those on the left think he was a bad treasurer and those on the right a good one, those who change governments though would probably say he was a good one.



golfmos123 said:


> GG,
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more.  Keating is just making an ass of himself with his whining.  He used to have a rapier wit and had the stare of death, but his interview with Kerry O'Brien on the 7.30 report during the week showed he is but a pale shadow of the former self.  He was avoiding eye contact and was fidgeting with his hands.  His criticisms of the Libs and his pathetic name calling was really sad.
> 
> ...




Keating looks very miserable these days alright. Perhaps he sees the writing on the wall.



bluecheese101 said:


> Interesting ideas by all. Does anyone know how many Governments have gone from Opposition to Government and back to Opposition within one term?
> Kevin Rudd is the most conservative leader the ALP has ever had - and he does not fit the usual mold of former Labor Leaders. This could play a huge part if people think the future is unclear, they may stick with him simply because he is the incumbent and won't risk a change.
> 
> As for the Coalition, their biggest problem is unity. If they can hold themselves together and unite they may be able to get back into Government quickly. However the loss of another election - with either Costello or Turnbull as leader - will start to cause in fighting within the party and the factions, simply extending their time in Opposition.




Agree, when I get a chance I'll do a search on wiki, certainly not since Menzies has a government been chucked out after one term. I'd be happy to be corrected on that.

Lets hope Costello keeps the Liberals together once he becomes leader.

gg


----------



## Julia (8 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree, although Keating is an expert on dopes.



There something particularly pathetic about ex-leaders still seeking the limelight.  John Howard is one of the few who hasn't done this.
Malcolm Fraser is especially notable for his constant carping about both sides of government.

And John Hewson failed miserably as Leader but now appears to regard himself as an expert on everything.














> Lets hope Costello keeps the Liberals together once he becomes leader.
> 
> gg



John Howard excelled at keeping unity.  I'm not so sure that Costello has the same ability.
Has anyone noticed how  - since there has been this recent push for the return of Costello - Malcolm Turnbull has been pushing himself forward at every opportunity?  And making quite a good fist of it, too.   I guess he figures that if Costello takes the leadership now then his own chances slip mightily into the background.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 August 2008)

Julia said:


> There something particularly pathetic about ex-leaders still seeking the limelight.  John Howard is one of the few who hasn't done this.
> Malcolm Fraser is especially notable for his constant carping about both sides of government.
> 
> And John Hewson failed miserably as Leader but now appears to regard himself as an expert on everything.
> ...




Yes Hewson, Fraser and Keating should form a band, I believe Keating started off as a band manager.

Turnbull has enough mongrel in him to make a good PM, lets hope Costello gets a bit more if he takes over.

BTW its a shame there aren't any women with the necessary drive and ambition about at present, poor Julia has probably been promised a run by Kev, and we know what those promises amount to down the track.

gg

gg


----------



## wayneL (8 August 2008)

bluecheese101 said:


> Interesting ideas by all. Does anyone know how many Governments have gone from Opposition to Government and back to Opposition within one term?
> Kevin Rudd is the most conservative leader the ALP has ever had - and he does not fit the usual mold of former Labor Leaders. This could play a huge part if people think the future is unclear, they may stick with him simply because he is the incumbent and won't risk a change.
> 
> As for the Coalition, their biggest problem is unity. If they can hold themselves together and unite they may be able to get back into Government quickly. However the loss of another election - with either Costello or Turnbull as leader - will start to cause in fighting within the party and the factions, simply extending their time in Opposition.



Oh thou of short memory!

"The Great Man" (spat out with all the mocking sarcasm I can muster) only lasted a term before the Sir John Kerr - Australian electorate tag team gave him a whopping at the polls. 

Note: Though he did call an early election in 1974 and won, total time in office was only 3 years, the equivalent of one term.


----------



## wayneL (8 August 2008)

As I've always maintained, Labor winning is the best thing for the conservatives.

It will mean the economy tanks on Labor's watch, meanwhile the Libs can have the necessary and cleansing catharsis of ratbags, wasters, dunderheads and scoundrels from the front bench.

Even if it takes two terms, the party will be all the better for it.

And I still think Pete would make a fine PM.


----------



## IFocus (8 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets hope Costello keeps the Liberals together once he becomes leader.
> 
> gg




Costello hasn't the craft to achieve this they (liberal party)will shred him until they find some one who has. Like Wayne I think he would have made a fine PM but his time has past.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2008)

Regarding Peter C, I feel I don't really know the man - or rather I don;t really know his policies wet dry etc. 
I mean, he was such a faithful Lieutenant - he was obeying Johnnies wishes half the time.
The fact that they can't talk each now other speaks for itself (maybe)


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2008)

I mean, we know where Costello (and his brother Tim) stand on the sorry statment - Peter marched for instance - almost in defiance of Johnny's opinion.

But one big unknown (to my mind anyway) is, what does he truly think about GW and carbon trading?   Is it critically important to get on board now, so that Aus can benefit from being , at least in the pack (if not in the vanguard) - rather than being last off the rank?   Expressed another way, if he feels half as strongly as his brother does about the climate trends being experienced in the world, then he will stll be 200% in favour of early action to do our bit to counter GW.   


:topic Wow, spreaking of dry politics etc , this looks like a rivetting read


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2008)

Costello is politically very smart, except for being a bit smug, even if he doesn't think that way.

Show some teeth man! 

He might have the top few percent of the vote, a few more than Turnbull, but not the lower masses. 

He needs to be more approachable, go to the footy more often, and cuddle a few more babies etc etc. His brother is a handicap in modern secular Australia. 

Abbott needs to lose God.
Turnbull needs to lose more money.

The current man is actually a good bloke learning the trade. 
He's just a bit short.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2008)

kennas said:


> 1. Costello is politically very smart, except for being a bit smug, ..
> 
> 2. Abbott needs to lose God.
> Turnbull needs to lose more money.
> ...



1. no question Costello is bludy brilliant partliamentary performer - but we've never really seen him as AUS Commander in Chief ( to use the current term in vogue in USA)

Personally I have never had a problem with his alleged smirk.  He's a wit, smart, funny, and sure, the fact that he's usually thinking humourous thoughts, well it just shows up on his dial.  (imho)

Hell his student days were mainly on the Left side of politics.  

2. Lol, geat summary re Abbott & Turnbull - though to be fair, Turnbull is fairly generous as it is  - an annual (I think) scholarship at his old school for instance - which happens to be means tested lol  

3. learning the trade? - what trade would that be - trying to win the next election from where he is ? - lol , yuo're joking mate.  

Maybe he should take up a "dual trade" - take up carpentry for instance - the last miracle maker was a carpener as I recall


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> 3. learning the trade? - what trade would that be - trying to win the next election from where he is ? - lol , yuo're joking mate.
> 
> Maybe he should take up a "dual trade" - take up carpentry for instance - the last miracle maker was a carpener as I recall



To be honest, I haven't been following him enough to make a better assessment. If you rememer the 'who will be the next Lib leader' thread, I did vote for him. I don't get question time here, but I do read all the news and his position on stuff. But, that's the medias interpretation. I met him when he was Def Min and heard him speak at length on various topics. A very smart man and had me transfixed. That may have been the vino though...

I actually think Kev will be in for some time, once he gets back to being the likeable man he was. I'm sure his team are sorting that out now. He's just relaxed too much into the job I think, and got a bit cocky.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Hell his student days were mainly on the Left side of politics.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Costello



> During his student years, Costello was active in student politics as a socially radical Christian. *For a time, he was an office-bearer of the Social Democratic Students Association of Victoria, an affiliate of the Balaclava Branch of Australian Young Labor*. In 1977, Costello was punched by a rival student politician, receiving mainstream media attention for the first time in his career as a result.[6]
> 
> After graduating, Costello became more conservative but retained *liberal* views on some social issues.




that's "liberal" as in "more like Labor"  



> In 1984 he was a founding member of the H. R. Nicholls Society,[7] a think tank on industrial relations. *In the late 1980s, he was identified as part of the New Right movement,[4] which was organised to some extent in the H. R. Nicholls Society.*
> 
> Member of Parliament
> In 1990, having defeated the sitting Liberal member Roger Shipton in a preselection ballot for the safe Liberal electorate of Higgins, Costello entered the House of Representatives at the age of 32




and the rest is history as they say ... 



> A federal election was held on 24 November 2007. Exit polls of 2,787 voters by Auspoll, commissioned by Sky News, included a question on the statement *"I don’t want Peter Costello to become Prime Minister". Fifty-nine per cent agreed, while 41 per cent disagreed*.[18][19]The Coalition lost the election. The next day, Peter Costello announced that he would "not seek nor accept" leadership or deputy leadership of the Liberal Party. [20]* A week later, he indicated that he would be unlikely to serve out in full his parliamentary term of three years. *...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2008)

kennas said:


> (re Nelson) I met him when he was Def Min and heard him speak at length on various topics. A very smart man and had me transfixed. That may have been the vino though...
> 
> I actually think Kev will be in for some time, once he gets back to being the likeable man he was. I'm sure his team are sorting that out now. He's just relaxed too much into the job I think, and got a bit cocky.




kennas  - ok I've never met him.  But I don't think I want to either lol. To me, Brendan is a man who will stand for any and all causes - especially his own    As leader he tries to summarise the opinions of everyone from A-Z in the coaltion - from Coonan to Turkey  (oops Tuckey) - and it comes out as gobbleygook.  

Then of course there was this little example of "geniuine honest Brendan"  

 Brenden Nelson - He use to never vote Liberal.

As for Kevin being "cocky", I would disagree, - and with the same vehemance that I would argue that I have no problem with Costello's alleged smirk. (just imo ok)


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> As for Kevin being "cocky", I would disagree, - and with the same vehemance that I would argue that I have no problem with Costello's alleged smirk. (just imo ok)



The cockiness is just what I have read in the papers. Maybe the news papers (who owns them?) are turning against Labour. 

They have made me think it, with no other information available.

Damn, wish I got Question Time here. It's a hoot!


----------



## Macquack (9 August 2008)

kennas said:


> His brother is a handicap in modern secular Australia.




How could you consider Tim Costello to be handicap to his brother Peter. 

Tim is a decent charitable fellow (he is an Australian Living Treasure) and should be a major asset to his younger snotty nosed brother. 

On second thought, you could be right.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2008)

Macquack said:


> How could you consider Tim Costello to be handicap to his brother Peter.
> 
> Tim is a decent charitable fellow (he is an Australian Living Treasure) and should be an major asset to his younger snotty nosed brother.
> 
> On second thought, you could be right.



Yeah, he could be an asset, to get the baby boomer vote, but their political preferences don't change too much. My mum still votes for Bob Menzies...eeek!

Australia may be one of the most secular countres in the world now, along with the UK. (read that somewhere. Maybe a comment by Wayne) 

I have a perception that whenever religion is raised the majority turn negative. Happy to have someone with facts or another opinion counter that. (I am in Peru, which is even becoming more secular...eeek!)

I just think modern people turn off at the dogma now. 

But, I have strong bias. 

I don't give religion a chance...


----------



## alleyronin (11 August 2008)

Costello will never be PM. Simple reason....... it takes agates.

Hawke had them, Keating had them. Howard had them. 
Rudd has them. Even Helen Clark has them.

Pete was too busy in the smirk queue and there were no agates left


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2008)

alleyronin said:


> Costello will never be PM. Simple reason....... *it takes agates*.
> 
> Hawke had them, Keating had them. Howard had them.
> Rudd has them. Even Helen Clark has them.
> ...




Little coloured marbles???


----------



## noirua (11 August 2008)

Is thought to be attending lessons at an Academy "How to make friends and meet people", includes "how to learn Mandarin in six easy lessons".


----------



## alleyronin (11 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> Little coloured marbles???



 Refer Australian translation : 

http://www.mudcat.org/aussie/index.cfm


----------



## derty (11 August 2008)

We will have to see what Peter has written in his upcoming book. If he has flung a bit too much dirt about, chances are he won't be really welcome to take the Lib's throne.


----------



## Warren Buffet II (11 August 2008)

I am more than happy to let Rud fall to its deepest before Costello takes its turn. 3 years 6 years, if Australians want to have the recession Rud and Swan are promising, then, they have started with the right foot Rud-Swan 

By the way, where Swan? I haven't seen him for a while, is he already hiding?

WBII


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2008)

kennas said:


> 1. Yeah, he could be an asset, to get the baby boomer vote, but their political preferences don't change too much.
> 
> 2. My mum still votes for Bob Menzies.
> 
> ...



kennas, 
1. Are you saying your mum is a baby boomer ?   Not important, but I guess that makes you a Gen X ...  (see below)

2. my mum's heading for the big ton - she still votes for "Joh for PM" m8 

3. Ahh - I know all about Peru - Mainly because I saw "Across the Andes by Frog" a couple of times.  

4. Well, lol, I'd agree - or rather that's logical - except that millions thrive on it.  

PS Generation X,  the decadent generation :-


> In the U.S. Gen X was originally referred as the "baby bust" generation because of the small number of births following the baby boom. [1]
> 
> In the UK the term was first used in a 1964 study of British youth by Jane Deverson. Deverson was asked by Woman's Own magazine to conduct a series of interviews with teenagers of the time. *The study revealed a generation of teenagers who "sleep together before they are married, don't believe in God, dislike the Queen, and don't respect parents*," which was deemed unsuitable for the magazine because it was a new phenomenon. Deverson, in an attempt to save her research, worked with Hollywood correspondent Charles Hamblett to create a book about the study. Hamblett decided to name it Generation X.[2]




Presumably Gen Y are the ones who stay at home till they are 30 +  


> Generation Y (sometimes referred to as "Millennials"[1] or "Echo Boomers"[2]) refers to the cohort of individuals born, roughly, between 1980 and 1994.[3]


----------



## bvbfan (15 August 2008)

Julia said:


> John Howard is one of the few who hasn't done this.




He's been too busy travelling on the tax payer funded air travel allowance.
He's only been out 9 months, give him an year or two and he'll be harping on too.

I've said it before Costello should have gone up in the election, all tip and no iceberg LMAO


----------



## robert toms (15 August 2008)

I think that John howard has interfered already...he has endorsed Nelson and his favourite candidate in the Mayo preselection.
Of course former PM's ,with some exceptions, cannot keep their own counsel....most have egos that will not be silenced !


----------



## skint (15 August 2008)

Costello doesn't have a prayer nor the ticker. He's never challenged for anything, and even now he would only assume the leadership if it was handed to him on a platter. Many have confused his term as treasurer during the largest boom in memory as evidence of good management. I disagree. The big economic changes that have placed Australia in a position to prosper from the boom are: 

1) Floating the dollar. Find an economist who disagrees!
2) Decentralising wages
3) Tying wage increases to productivity following a temporary wage freeze to stem the wages breakout that occured under Howard as treasurer
4) Compulsory super to cope with the costs of an ageing population (Johnny cut the progress short)
5) The establishment of a 2-3% inflation target range that has now been adopted in the rest of the developed world

These changes sound like they originate from the conservative side of politics? Check the history books. The sum total of the coalition's reforms were to introduce a GST and go gangbusters with middle class welfare and ridiculous sspending. The reserve was screaming at them for years to stop fueling inflation, and by extension, interest rates. We know how that story ended as well. 

As well as being a lousy treasurer, polling has indicated that he is very clearly unelectable. Surely the coalition can come up with someone, anyone, to put Nelson out of ours and his misery.


----------



## Julia (15 August 2008)

skint said:


> Many have confused his term as treasurer during the largest boom in memory as evidence of good management.




Have to agree here, Skint.

So if Nelson is impossible (which he is), and Costello unacceptable (though if this is correct why did a recent survey indicate quite a high rating for him:  suppose it simply reflects the lack of alternative talent), does this just leave Malcolm Turnbull?   He can perform quite well and probably has more clues than most about e.g. the tax system, but he seems to lack political nous on occasions.  And it's pretty much all about Malcolm, I think, rather than being about the country.
(Maybe that applies to all politicians).  
Sigh.


----------



## skint (15 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Have to agree here, Skint.
> 
> So if Nelson is impossible (which he is), and Costello unacceptable (though if this is correct why did a recent survey indicate quite a high rating for him:  suppose it simply reflects the lack of alternative talent), does this just leave Malcolm Turnbull?   He can perform quite well and probably has more clues than most about e.g. the tax system, but he seems to lack political nous on occasions.  And it's pretty much all about Malcolm, I think, rather than being about the country.
> (Maybe that applies to all politicians).
> Sigh.



Hi Julia,

My guess is Costello may be attracting some sympathy in the electorate due to his eternal bridesmaid tag. Hard to say. Turnbull appears to be their best bet, but as you say, he could be a bit of a loose canon. No doubt, the Liberal system will flush out someone eventually.

Its a pity with such a big win at the last election, Labour hasn't taken the opportunity to do what needed to be done in their first budget. What they came up with was a bit less inflationary than what the coalition were proposing, but they needed, I think, to go further. Whilst they needed to match part of the Lib's tax cuts to get them over the line, I think they could _of_ (gratuitous Julia feather ruffling) delivered the cuts with a commensurate increase in super contributions. The long term benefits to the economy at large, and also to individuals, would have far outweighed  any short term benefit and also dampened pressure on inflation and interest rates. In short, an improved but insufficient budget IMHO.


----------



## wayneL (15 August 2008)

skint said:


> Costello doesn't have a prayer nor the ticker. He's never challenged for anything, and even now he would only assume the leadership if it was handed to him on a platter. Many have confused his term as treasurer during the largest boom in memory as evidence of good management. I disagree. The big economic changes that have placed Australia in a position to prosper from the boom are:
> 
> 1) Floating the dollar. Find an economist who disagrees!
> 2) Decentralising wages
> ...



A lot of fair comment in there, plus a healthy dollop of bias (but don't we all ).

But I wonder if our treasurers are beholden to outside influences. What makes me think so is that while Oz has had a conservative government for the last ten years, the UK has had a Labour government (spelt with a u here) but yet fiscal and monetary policy have been substantively identical.

Crash Gordon was the mirror image of Pete (just less sense of humour and much uglier) benefiting from the reforms (incidentally, quite similar to Keating's reforms) of the Tories.

Indeed the Hawke government and the Thatcher government were remarkably singing from the same fiscal/monetary hymn sheet.

What gives?

One for the tin foil hatters I suppose..... hmmm I might go and dig mine out from the junk room.


----------



## skint (16 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> But I wonder if our treasurers are beholden to outside influences.




Unfortunately, that is what is consistently disregarded or not understood by the electorate, come voting time. Economic booms and busts are inevitably attributed to the encumbents, with scant regard to the global situation.

Fraser did not save Australia from the stagflation that resulted from two oil shocks during Whitlam's term. Hawke did not end the drought that had been weighing on the economy at the time, and Costello was not responsible for massive boom we've benefited from over the last decade or so. 

Subsequently, I tend to focus less on the short term oscillation of the economic indicators, and more on a government's structural changes and spending patterns that enhance or diminish prosperity, within a global framework. On that score, whilst Keating was not a fiscal saint, he whipped Costello by a country mile for economic reform, for the reasons I outlined previously.

The 2-3% inflation target, for example, was not a global trend. Rather it was Jenny George, Martin Ferguson, and Bill Kelty going to Keating with the proposal, argueing that that was the socially responsible thing to do. They all trottled of to the Reserve, who adopted it. The rest of the first world also adopted what was an Australian initiative. 

Fiscally, the coalition also has a crook record. Why would a government, receiving rivers of gold from the boom, slash investment in future prosperity through cuts to education and CSIRO and other infrastructure, in favour of imortant initiatives such fishing museums, the invading of countries for no reason, over the top pork barrelling and a few squillion on Coalition advertising, which dwarfed any previous government of either persuasion.

Although, I'm obviously very critical of the way the country was mismanaged for over a decade, it's not all about Liberal-bad, Labor-good. In my previous post, I alluded to my concerns regarding Labor's first budget. They would, however, have to work hard to make a bigger mess of it over time, to match the previous mismanagement. Time will tell and the facts will speak for themselves. Here in NSW, for example, we have a state Labor government that has an atrocious record, by any measure. The only reason they are still there is that the alternative has been overun by the christian hard right with NFI. 

In short, at a federal level, it would be a social and economic disaster to have Costello as PM. At a NSW state level, we're in dire need of a credible alternative. Thankfully, Costello is highly unlikely to get up, and would have to wait two terms regardless, based on what we know historically, and NSW Labor are on the critically endangered list.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 August 2008)

Sorry to p on the party but my latest information is that he is wavering on whether to stay or go. Its his style I guess. 

gg


----------



## skint (16 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry to p on the party but my latest information is that he is wavering on whether to stay or go. Its his style I guess.
> 
> gg




Probably trying to drum up interest in his book - yawn. The problem for him is that the electorate is aware that not only was he an architect of Workchoices, but wanted to take it further. Amongst other issues, post polling put workchoices right up there for assigning the coalition to the naughty step. Talk about an easy political target. Then there's the larger problem of why he wasn't drafted earlier. After more than a decade in the spotlight, he is still perceived as a spineless jerk with a smirk, who lacked the gumption to challenge. He should stop wavering and wave good-bye, although he probably couldn't decide whether he wants soldiers or squares with his eggs without Howard's permission.


----------



## Julia (16 August 2008)

skint said:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> 
> I think they could _of_ (gratuitous Julia feather ruffling)




Hmm, I'm trying to decide whether to sulk or purse my lips in indignation at this!

Apart from the above indiscretion, Skint, I pretty much agree with what you're saying.


----------



## wayneL (16 August 2008)

skint said:


> Then there's the larger problem of why he wasn't drafted earlier. After more than a decade in the spotlight, he is still perceived as a spineless jerk with a smirk, who lacked the gumption to challenge. He should stop wavering and wave good-bye, although he probably couldn't decide whether he wants soldiers or squares with his eggs without Howard's permission.




Yep, the smirk is a perceptual problem. But in regard to the spineless bit; I don't think that's quite fair.

Sun Tzu in The Art of War admonishes military generals to have the battle won before the first attack. At no stage did Costello ever have the numbers, so why challenge? It would have been suicide. To take the leadership after the election defeat was always going to be a poisoned chalice and Pete was ####ing wise to step out of the way.

Similar situation over here in Blighty, but handled completely differently. bLiar was hugely popular with Crash Gordon in a similar position to Costello, as Chancellor of the Exchequer; and his eyes on the leadership.

But the stupid bstard did manage to elbow bLiar out of the way...AT THE WORST POSSIBLE TIME, right as the economy was about to roll over into the abyss.

Perhaps he was too stupid and ambitious at any cost to see that. Perhaps bLiar was smart enough to see it coming and jumped out of the way. Either way Gordon McBean in the most unpopular PM EVER. Whether or not it's his fault that the economy is toast (it is) is irrelevant, it was appalling timing.

Pete ain't that dumb and I would have thought much less of him as a politician if he had picked up the baton.

That's my view.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 August 2008)

agree
and I've got a quiet 35cents that he doesn't take the leadership offer now either.  - He's a brilliant performer in Parliament of course, but hard to imagine him doing the long hard trek through the wilderness to the next election.  He can make serious money out there in the real world!
thassa guess of course.  

Meanwhile Labor are attacking him, ...  just in case lol
http://www.theage.com.au/national/rudd-plots-ir-attack-on-costello-20080802-3ozw.html

PS Maybe he's seen enough of politics to know that a man of integrity wouldn't even put his foot in the water in the first place?  (which is defeatist I know).


----------



## skint (17 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> Yep, the smirk is a perceptual problem. But in regard to the spineless bit; I don't think that's quite fair.
> 
> Sun Tzu in The Art of War admonishes military generals to have the battle won before the first attack. At no stage did Costello ever have the numbers, so why challenge? It would have been suicide. To take the leadership after the election defeat was always going to be a poisoned chalice and Pete was ####ing wise to step out of the way.
> 
> ...




I agree, that Costello would have been unwise to pick up the "poisoned chalice" after the election defeat. It's also true that he didn't have the numbers well before the election. Challengers often don't. What seperates the tenacious from the rest, is their ability to firstly create the numbers and secondly, to not be afraid to risk it all, when the opportunity arises, if they believe they are the best one for the job. Take the Keating example:

-As treasurer, he began to increasingly comment pubicly outside his portfolio
-Challenged regardless, when he didn't have the numbers
-Inevitably declared that was his first and final challenge as challengers (including Howard) do, whilst continueing to snipe from the back bench, further destabilising the party but also building his own support base within and outside the party on a broad raft of issues. Basically did what leaders do - lead
-won the leadership and the next election

Costello didn't have the ability or the bottle for any of that when the polls were turning sharply against the coalition. Depending on your viewpoint, both the scum and the cream rise to the top. An also ran like Costello never had, and never will, have what it takes to be elected PM. Although Howard IMO was finally and deservedly turfed out of the PM'ship and his own seat, no-one could accuse him of lacking tenacity. Costello just hangs around waiting to be worshipped.


----------



## bunyip (17 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree, but its not a bad idea every now and then to have the other mob in, to make people realise how lucky they were and to let the left have a go at putting their ideas into the marketplace. Seeing Keating this week promenading brought back all the bad memories.
> 
> gg




Keating was always a grubby little individual and still is. His exceptional talent for vindictiveness and nastiness is in strong contrast to the incompetence he demonstrated as treasurer and Prime Minister. To see Keating on TV throwing stones at Howard and Costello - two men who were always streets ahead of him in terms of both character and ability - is almost too much to bear.
I sincerely hope Costello comes back to lead the Liberals, but I think now is too soon. Let Rudd go on for a while longer without any serious opposition, give him time to become increasingly unpopular. Then bring Costello back maybe 6 to 12 months before the next election.


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2008)

bunyip said:


> I sincerely hope Costello comes back to lead the Liberals, but I think now is too soon. Let Rudd go on for a while longer without any serious opposition, give him time to become increasingly unpopular. Then bring Costello back maybe 6 to 12 months before the next election.



I agree, timing will be important, but I'm still not sure Costello is the man at any time. Just not a people person. 

I have no alternative right now. 

Maybe Bindi will be ready by the next election?


----------



## bunyip (17 August 2008)

Julia said:


> There something particularly pathetic about ex-leaders still seeking the limelight.  John Howard is one of the few who hasn't done this.
> Malcolm Fraser is especially notable for his constant carping about both sides of government.
> 
> And John Hewson failed miserably as Leader but now appears to regard himself as an expert on everything.
> ...


----------



## bunyip (17 August 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> Um didnt costello as a treasurer already send our economy into a tailspin with his lapsadaical financial management and irresponsible ecomomic planning ?




No, he didn't.


----------



## skint (17 August 2008)

skint said:


> Costello doesn't have a prayer nor the ticker. He's never challenged for anything, and even now he would only assume the leadership if it was handed to him on a platter. Many have confused his term as treasurer during the largest boom in memory as evidence of good management. I disagree. The big economic changes that have placed Australia in a position to prosper from the boom are:
> 
> 1) Floating the dollar. Find an economist who disagrees!
> 2) Decentralising wages
> ...






bunyip said:


> Keating was always a grubby little individual and still is. His exceptional talent for vindictiveness and nastiness is in strong contrast to the incompetence he demonstrated as treasurer and Prime Minister. To see Keating on TV throwing stones at Howard and Costello - two men who were always streets ahead of him in terms of both character and ability - is almost too much to bear.
> I sincerely hope Costello comes back to lead the Liberals, but I think now is too soon. Let Rudd go on for a while longer without any serious opposition, give him time to become increasingly unpopular. Then bring Costello back maybe 6 to 12 months before the next election.




In my post from the previous page, I provided quite a few examples of significant structural economic reforms initiated during the Labor years. You haven't actually provided any evidence of productive structural reform. Strangely dificult task, given he was there for 11 years. The best that can be said of Costello is that whilst he only kept the seat warm during a boom, at least he didn't start sniffing other people's seats like the WA bloke.


----------



## bunyip (17 August 2008)

skint said:


> In my post from the previous page, I provided quite a few examples of significant structural economic reforms initiated during the Labor years. You haven't actually provided any evidence of productive structural reform. Strangely dificult task, given he was there for 11 years. The best that can be said of Costello is that whilst he only kept the seat warm during a boom, at least he didn't start sniffing other people's seats like the WA bloke.




I wasn't aware that I was under any obligation to provide evidence of anything. I'm not interested in trying to change your view that Costello was a dud and Keating was a champion. I'm happy for you to believe whatever you want.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

skint said:


> In my post from the previous page, I provided quite a few examples of significant structural economic reforms initiated during the Labor years. You haven't actually provided any evidence of productive structural reform. Strangely dificult task, given he was there for 11 years. The best that can be said of Costello is that whilst he only kept the seat warm during a boom, at least he didn't start sniffing other people's seats like the WA bloke.




skint mate, You can post all the economic waffle that you wish, but the bottom line is that many of my mates went broke in the Keating years and many prospered in the Costello years. Keating compounded this by his arrogance and lack of empathy. Ask any Labor believer and they will say that Keating is still on the nose. Costello was treasurer during the most productive episode of the last 30 years. Whether this was luck or good management is immaterial. He didn't implode to hubris as Keating did. 

gg


----------



## OK2 (18 August 2008)

bring back Costello, odds are firming if you are a gambling person. From $2.50 three weeks ago down to $1.70 today, better return than the stock market over the last few years.

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,,24200871-5005961,00.html


----------



## Julia (18 August 2008)

Here is today's offering on Costello from Crikey.com:

----------------

Mr Costello said he had spoken to his family and had decided to not accept the leadership.

"[I want to] spend time with my family, they've paid a heavy priced for [my] 11 1/2 years as the treasurer," he said.

Journalists attending the news conference had been expecting him to come out and announce his candidacy for the Liberal party leadership.

He is to remain the member for Higgins, in Victoria, for now, saying he wanted to "mentor" younger members of the party.

And what has changed overnight, today, last week? Nothing ... other than someone's wish to add Costello's name to a piece of polling. Those same steady hands at Fairfax have joined in the recent clamor propelled by their colleagues at The Australian, a clamor of pundits all of them eager to have a reluctant Costello resurrected. So we see Costello added to some Neilsen polling. You might as well have asked whether voters would prefer Kermit The Frog, the result would have been as telling as today's report that the bulk of voters want Costello. The fact is, on the available evidence, neither Frog nor Costello are in the running.

That said, there is obviously a vacuum at the head and heart of the Australian Liberals. This is where Crikey readers can help. 

Nominate your selection for the Leadership of the Australian Liberal Party. 

We'll total your thoughts and then let you vote for a winner. It's almost as meaningful as polling on the future intentions of Peter Costello.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> skint mate, You can post all the economic waffle that you wish, but the bottom line is that many of my mates ... etc



hey gg
are they the same mates who had "the good oil" that Costello would take up the leadership position?


----------



## Julia (20 August 2008)

Skint, given your vehement criticism of Costello as Treasurer, may we assume you have complete confidence in Mr Swan's ability to guide Australia once more to financial health?


----------



## aacantona (20 August 2008)

wayneL said:


> As I've always maintained, Labor winning is the best thing for the conservatives.
> 
> It will mean the economy tanks on Labor's watch, meanwhile the Libs can have the necessary and cleansing catharsis of ratbags, wasters, dunderheads and scoundrels from the front bench.
> 
> ...




Conservatives? I'd hardly call the libs "conservatives" and as far Kevin Rudd being the most conservative ALP leader in history, what bollocks! I think politics is in a sad state at the moment, with a bunch of spineless muppets on both sides taking no position other than that of public opinion.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hey gg
> are they the same mates who had "the good oil" that Costello would take up the leadership position?




Yes 2020, word is he will resign when the book comes out and take up some lucrative directorships. Like you I feel it will be devastating for the country. Any of your mob tipping Kevvie to do the same ??

gg


----------



## wayneL (20 August 2008)

aacantona said:


> Conservatives? I'd hardly call the libs "conservatives" and as far Kevin Rudd being the most conservative ALP leader in history, what bollocks! I think politics is in a sad state at the moment, with a bunch of spineless muppets on both sides taking no position other than that of public opinion.




Well as I've termed them in the past as Laboral and Libor, I'm definitely in the same camp as you. But why is that?

Tin foil hatters might have an answer.


----------



## bvbfan (21 August 2008)

bunyip said:


> To see Keating on TV throwing stones at Howard and Costello - two men who were always streets ahead of him in terms of both character and ability - is almost too much to bear.




Gee wonder what your definition of character is. Someone who couldn't stand Asians, refugees.
Funny how his electorate ended up being in a large Asian community. Maybe if he had his way most of those people wouldn't have been in the country to vote him out.


----------



## bunyip (21 August 2008)

bvbfan said:


> Gee wonder what your definition of character is. Someone who couldn't stand Asians, refugees.
> Funny how his electorate ended up being in a large Asian community. Maybe if he had his way most of those people wouldn't have been in the country to vote him out.




Yep, you could be right. And that might have been a good thing. 
I've never yet seen anyone put forward a good reason why Australia should be a dumping ground for refugees.


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 August 2008)

bvbfan said:


> Gee wonder what your definition of character is. Someone who couldn't stand Asians, refugees.
> Funny how his electorate ended up being in a large Asian community. Maybe if he had his way most of those people wouldn't have been in the country to vote him out.




Not quite right beeman.

It is commonly documented that immigration (and particularly Asian immigration) actually increased under the Coalition reign. 

The myth that Howard was anti Asian stems from Keatings bleatings that only he "understood" Asia and that a Howard government would drive Asia away from Australia. Proven to be a load of garbage, and it must peeve keating off no end seeing how Australia was able to maintain cloase ties with the US AND at the same time make such inroads into Indoneasia, Malaysia, Singapore, Japan and China. 

With regard to Tampa - don't hold up part of a refugee policy as being clear evidence of wide-held and far reaching racist anti-asian policy. It doesn't stack up. In fact in many polls taken before the election, the Asian community in Bennelong was satisfied with Howard.

Duckman


----------



## Kauri (21 August 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Not quite right beeman.
> 
> It is commonly documented that immigration (and particularly Asian immigration) actually increased under the Coalition reign.
> 
> ...




Opposition leader John Howard first flagged the concept of the _One Australia_ policy on a trip to Perth in July 1988, having recently returned from a visit with Margaret Thatcher in Britain. _One Australia_ was to be the name of the Liberal-National Coalition's immigration and ethnic affairs policy.[1]
During an interview on the John Laws radio programme on 1 August 1988, Howard detailed the policy, expressing his preference to bias immigration towards skilled applicants rather than family reunion.[2] Later that afternoon, on the ABC PM programme, Howard discussed the policy in relation to Asian immigration to Australia:
"I do believe that if it is - in the eyes of some in the community - that it's too great, it would be in our immediate-term interest and supporting of social cohesion if it were slowed down a little, so the capacity of the community to absorb it was greater."[3][4]​Howard's Shadow Finance Minister, John Stone, elaborated, saying _"Asian immigration has to be slowed. It's no use dancing around the bushes"_.[5] Ian Sinclair, National Party leader in the Coalition, also supported the policy, saying _"If there is any risk of an undue build-up of Asians against others in the community, then you need to control it. I certainly believe that at the moment we need [...] to reduce the number of Asians."_ [6][3]
There were widespread objections to the policy from within the Liberal Party, including from Victorian Premier Jeff Kennett, New South Wales Premier Nick Greiner, former Prime Minister Malcolm Fraser, as well as former immigration ministers Ian Macphee and Michael MacKellar.[5]
The Labor government sought to quickly exploit Howard's Asian remarks by introducing a parliamentary motion rejecting the use of race to select immigrants. Howard opposed this motion.[7][8][9] In an unusual show of dissent, three Liberal MPs, Ian Macphee, Steele Hall and Phillip Ruddock, defied their leader by crossing the floor and voting with the Labor government.[10]
Criticising his own party's policy, Liberal MP Steele Hall said in a speech to Parliament:
"The question has quickly descended from a discussion about the future migrant intake to one about the level of internal racial tolerance. The simple fact is that public opinion is easily led on racial issues. It is now time to unite the community on the race issue before it flares into an ugly reproach for us all."[10]​


----------



## aacantona (21 August 2008)

Steering back to the thread topic, Peter Costello will not be the next PM of Australia. He may or may not be, but ill put my case forward for why i think he won't be.

Australians did fairly well under his "steer" according to just about every economic indicator. Whether it had much to do with stewardship is debatable according to which side of the fence you sit on. What most people can agree on is that the rosy picture of the past is coming to an end and that the next few years will indeed be challenging to a range of domestic/external factors. 

Now, if you were Pete and everyone around you attributes the economic success of the past as a result of your handling, would you risk putting your hand up for the leadership at a time where things seem to be dropping off (and possibly for an extended period). Probably not! - and that is why Pete will not be the next PM of Australia. For the record i think he will remain in politics and only challenge the leadership when he feels that the economy has turned the corner.


----------



## bunyip (22 August 2008)

aacantona said:


> Steering back to the thread topic, Peter Costello will not be the next PM of Australia. He may or may not be, but ill put my case forward for why i think he won't be.
> 
> Australians did fairly well under his "steer" according to just about every economic indicator. Whether it had much to do with stewardship is debatable according to which side of the fence you sit on. What most people can agree on is that the rosy picture of the past is coming to an end and that the next few years will indeed be challenging to a range of domestic/external factors.
> 
> Now, if you were Pete and everyone around you attributes the economic success of the past as a result of your handling, would you risk putting your hand up for the leadership at a time where things seem to be dropping off (and possibly for an extended period). Probably not! - and that is why Pete will not be the next PM of Australia. For the record i think he will remain in politics and only challenge the leadership when he feels that the economy has turned the corner.




I too feel that Costello will stay in politics, but will bide his time in choosing the most advantageous time to put his hand up for the top job. 
As for his feelings on immigration, I neither know nor care. Even if he's against Asian immigration and importation of refugees as claimed by the bee man, neither he nor any other politician is likely risk a backlash by embarking on a policy of banning them or even severely curtailing the numbers we bring in. More's the pity.


----------



## skint (24 August 2008)

Julia said:


> Skint, given your vehement criticism of Costello as Treasurer, may we assume you have complete confidence in Mr Swan's ability to guide Australia once more to financial health?




No please do not assume that. Although it would be unwise to go gangbusters and restore spending in research & development, education and other important infrastructure in one fell swoop, I would have liked to have seen more evidence of what was promised. That said, if Australia follows the rest of the world over the economic cliff, a golden opportunity would exist for re-investment at a time when the economy is in need of a stimulus package, rather than when inflation is very high as it is now. Surpluses are most often, but not exhaustively, a positive thing. Spending is inevitably higher when elections are closer, by whoever the incumbent is. Hopefully, by the next election, Labor will have come good on their re-investment promises. Time will tell. Further, whilst Labor were locked in to delivering their election tax promises, they wimped on the opportunity to make the tax cuts value neutral. This was my post on page 2, 15/8/08

"Its a pity with such a big win at the last election, Labour hasn't taken the opportunity to do what needed to be done in their first budget. What they came up with was a bit less inflationary than what the coalition were proposing, but they needed, I think, to go further. Whilst they needed to match part of the Lib's tax cuts to get them over the line, I think they could have delivered the cuts with a commensurate increase in super contributions. The long term benefits to the economy at large, and also to individuals, would have far outweighed any short term benefit and also dampened pressure on inflation and interest rates. *In short, an improved but insufficient budget IMHO*"

As far as stuctural reform goes, one of Labor's acid tests will be the flagged reform of the tax system. If they get it right, it will be evidence of positive structural reform. If they don't, big smack. Again, time will tell. As is obvious, I believe Labor has achieved a hell of a lot more in regard to economic reform than the coalition over the past 25 years. Given that it is better to view a party's record over a full term, I think it is a bit early for definitive assessments regarding the current government one way or another. I live in hope based on previous reform, but am not blinded by optimism. I am glad, however, to see the last of Costello, who did have the opportunity to reform many things for more than a decade and failed.

Howard stated in a recent speech that he was fearful that economic reform would halt under Labor. Aside from the fact his government didn't actually reform anything, I found it interesting that a) he's finally recognised the reforms of the Labor government and b) he excluded the period when he was treasurer, which finished 25 years ago.


----------



## skint (24 August 2008)

I should add that Howard in his speech was referring to reform being curtailed after *25* years of reform.


----------



## xoa (24 August 2008)

Costello is about as popular as Dennis Ferguson. He'll be Prime Minister when hell freezes over. He's our Dick Cheney.


----------



## Julia (24 August 2008)

Skint, thanks for your comments.  Good to know you retain some objectivity.
I made the same point about the tax cuts more appropriately being directed into super.   To me, this was the first test the Rudd/Swan government failed.
They decided the populist "keeping of an election promise" was more important than doing the right thing for the economy.

I don't know what will happen with Costello.  I do know that I'm becoming increasingly irritated by his silence.  He can, of course, quite reasonably say that he offered his decision months ago when he elected to go to the back bench, that he himself has had nothing to say on the whole Liberal leadership subject, and that all the present conjecture is generated by the media - he has had nothing to do with it.

Hard not to conclude, isn't it, that he figures the longer he delays making any comment, the more books he is likely to sell.

Whatever his reasons, his silence does not reflect well on his character.


----------



## Dowdy (25 August 2008)

We would still be in this same economic session if Costello was there or not.

I sorta feel sorry for Rudd. He's getting all the blame for the soon-to-be recession but it would be exactly the same no matter who was PM


----------



## Go Nuke (25 August 2008)

xoa said:


> Costello is about as popular as Dennis Ferguson. He'll be Prime Minister when hell freezes over. He's our Dick Cheney.




ROFL!!:iagree:

Thats gold!
Yeah I'd never vote for the "Only interested in upper class Liberals"

He does nothing for me.


----------



## alleyronin (25 August 2008)

Dowdy said:


> We would still be in this same economic session if Costello was there or not.
> 
> I sorta feel sorry for Rudd. He's getting all the blame for the soon-to-be recession but it would be exactly the same no matter who was PM



In fact it would be worse.


----------



## bvbfan (30 August 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Not quite right beeman.
> 
> It is commonly documented that immigration (and particularly Asian immigration) actually increased under the Coalition reign.




I wasn't talking about the immigratin policy of the late 90's when Liberals actually had any say.
My reference was to comments he made in the lead up to the 1987 election.
I think Kauri's reference was one made after the election. I recall some other comments in 1986 I think that were clearer on his anti Asian views.

Also shows IMO why he said and did nothing on the Pauline Hanson issue.

As for Costello, did you do anything different in the Asian Crisis than what Swan is doing now. He talked up the economy as far as I can remember but did not actually instigate any changes.

Oh and as head of Treasury, surely he should be held responsible for selling 50% of Australia's gold reserves at what were rock bottom prices.
Even compounding bond returns at 7% from when the sales are, would have only returned about 96% to last year.
Most of the gold was sold at around $300-350 an ounce if I remember.


----------



## Calliope (11 September 2008)

John Howard may have made many unwise decisions, but his decision not to hand the reins of power to this smirking gutless wonder was a wise one.


----------



## Nashezz (11 September 2008)

lol - its fun to be educated isn't it Duckman.

Kevin Rudd getting blamed for the recession is as silly as attributing all the growth in the recent period to Costello. Have a look at the growth of various national sharemarket indices in the last 12 years. Notice anything similar? Was that because of Costello. Was the growth in resource needs/prices anything to do with Costello? And yet these are the primary reasons that Australia has had a strong economy for the past 12 years. Notice anything about the sharemarket action recently around the world. How Rudd could possibly be attributed with this is funny. 

It is well documented (and if you study economics you will learn this), that the vast majority of microeconomic reform that expanded and opened up Australia's economy was done by and during the Hawke/Keating governments. You can read a little about it at the wiki entry below

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microeconomic_reform

Talking about bleating Duckman, that is all the Liberal party did about the first budget and how bad it would be for interest rates, inflation and the economy (do you remember that - only a few months ago, so you have a better chance). On the other hand, the RBA said the budget would be mildly contractionary (what is required to stem inflation). I know who I would rather believe about the national economy. I personally would have rather seen them break some election promises to bring in a tighter budget but I understand that they felt they needed to be true to their word prior to the election. I mean blind people (and those from the right) would accuse them of either being economically irresponsible or lying before the election whatever they did.


----------



## Julia (11 September 2008)

Calliope said:


> John Howard may have made many unwise decisions, but his decision not to hand the reins of power to this smirking gutless wonder was a wise one.



By allowing the speculation that he might take up the leadership of the Libs to continue all this time, presumably in the hope that it will increase his book sales, he has confirmed his shallow character.

What will happen to Dr Nelson's position now?   Will this cause a rush of blood to the heads of the party to encourage Malcolm Turnbull to take over?


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 September 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have it on good information that Peter Costello has decided to take leadership of the Liberal Party.
> 
> Next stop Prime Minister.
> 
> The interrigium of Kev07-10 is close to an end...




This friend of yours gg, lol
what was he smoking at the time, you recall?


----------



## nioka (11 September 2008)

Calliope said:


> John Howard may have made many unwise decisions, but his decision not to hand the reins of power to this smirking gutless wonder was a wise one.




One of the few he got right in the last half of his time as PM.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2008)

Sth Aussies and Sandgropers. 
Don't miss 60 minutes tonight .. !!!!
(for both the Irwins and the Costellos) 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=335469&highlight=sandgropers#post335469


----------



## Julia (14 September 2008)

Watching this interview with Costello tonight, for me, confirmed John Howard's decision not to pass the leadership to him.  Even at this stage, he indulges in double talk, amongst painting himself as a victim.   

He was essentially still refusing to absolutely rule out ever accepting the leadership, and the impression he gives is that he wants his colleagues to beg a bit more, and, lo, he just could be available some time in the distant future.

Anyone who has suggested that by his staying on the back bench he constitutes a destabilising influence is, imo, completely correct.

Certainly he was a witty and sarcastic performer in parliament, but I can't avoid the conclusion that a 'performer' is all he is.


----------



## Calliope (15 September 2008)

I see Costello occupying the backbench seat for quite a while yet. My scenario goes something like this;

He will wait until Turnbull becomes leader.

He will not put up his hand for a front bench job because he hates Turnbull and wouldn't work with him.

He will wait until Turnbull stuffs up. This may take a while. He will be assuming that the party will then beg him to take over, and will reluctantly accept. 

He will try to delay all this as long as he can be because he is fearful of being the opposition leader as Rudd, Swan and Gillard especially would put a big dent in his ego, and make his life a misery.

And if he doesn't win the next election he will be off like a shot.


----------



## Nashezz (15 September 2008)

I dont know Julia, Costello actually distinguished himself as being a bit more socially responsible than Howard. He engages in no more double talk then did Howard (or most other pollies for that matter) imho.


----------



## bluelabel (15 September 2008)

agro said:


> costello put our economy on the map now the 'r' word is on the cards




didnt Costello also put the economy on the way to the 'r' word by adding to inflationary pressures by giving tax cuts when inflation was on the up and the economy needed to be slowed?

by saying that i also agree that pete is the greatest prime minister we never had...so far, and i am a big fan of the man.


----------



## Speewha (15 September 2008)

Hello,

Costello might get his chance Mr Nelson just resigned , Spill in the morning ABC News 

Regards


----------



## Julia (15 September 2008)

Speewha, I don't think Dr Nelson has actually resigned.  He is standing for the leadership tomorrow, as is Malcolm Turnbull.  There may yet be others, but I don't imagine they could be serious contenders.

Cuttlefish, your scenario makes much sense.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 October 2008)

...
Far be it for me to promote a book on crikey.com ($10.95 or whatever) ..

but here are some reviews , lol ... 




> "This is one of the hardest reviews I will write. John Howard has been the finest Prime Minister Australia has ever had…but this is a brilliant, lucid and powerful historical portrait…a compelling and accurate insight into the man who should have been PM."  *Janet Albrechtsen *
> 
> "Uninspiring ... perhaps the subject matter betrayed the author, for this is a vapid, dull affair…It lacks the big picture and vision ... A squandered opportunity, full of promise that never delivers..." *Malcolm Turnbull *
> 
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 February 2009)

My contacts in Melbourne tell me that following a meeting last night the march of Peter Costello towards the lodge has started.

At last some hope of a change from Rudd's interigeum.

First stop Liberal Leader, then a gruelling campaign and on to PM.

My Labor contacts say that Rudd is spooked and is considering an early election to head PC off.

gg


----------



## Calliope (19 February 2009)

Oops. I think Turnbull has played the wrong card.

SMH today







> Opposition Leader Malcolm Turnbull has sacked right-wing South Australian Liberal senator Cory Bernardi from his junior shadow ministry for attacking frontbencher Christopher Pyne.
> 
> Senator Bernardi, shadow parliamentary secretary for disabilities, carers and the voluntary sector, has been thrown off the Coalition front bench for releasing a newsletter in which he claimed an unnamed colleague once told him he would have happily become a Labor MP but chose the Liberal Party because of where he lived.
> 
> ...


----------



## brianwh (19 February 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in Melbourne tell me that following a meeting last night the march of Peter Costello towards the lodge has started.
> 
> At last some hope of a change from Rudd's interigeum.
> 
> ...




Is this the same informant you quoted on 6th of August 2008 GG?


----------



## Julia (19 February 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts in Melbourne tell me that following a meeting last night the march of Peter Costello towards the lodge has started.
> 
> At last some hope of a change from Rudd's interigeum.
> 
> ...



Not too sure about that, gg.   I think Costello is staying where he is simply because he is thoroughly enjoying all the conjecture.  Doubt that he really has the necessary fire in the belly to be Leader.


----------



## Glen48 (20 February 2009)

Costello is tainted from Howard and IMO a dead man walking. Turnbull should be able to fire a bit better with all his knowledge ...but is not. The voters will be happy as long as they are being paid and support Krudd.
Lot more recession to come before a show of direction.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 February 2009)

brianwh said:


> Is this the same informant you quoted on 6th of August 2008 GG?






Julia said:


> Not too sure about that, gg.   I think Costello is staying where he is simply because he is thoroughly enjoying all the conjecture.  Doubt that he really has the necessary fire in the belly to be Leader.






Glen48 said:


> Costello is tainted from Howard and IMO a dead man walking. Turnbull should be able to fire a bit better with all his knowledge ...but is not. The voters will be happy as long as they are being paid and support Krudd.
> Lot more recession to come before a show of direction.




Believe me its on

The next election will see Costello going against Rudd.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 February 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Believe me its on
> 
> The next election will see Costello going against Rudd.
> 
> gg




That cunning koala will time his run to challenge as the economies start to recover.Rudd played a masterful hand by doing helicoptor drops to the people.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 February 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Believe me its on
> 
> The next election will see Costello going against Rudd.
> 
> gg




The Weekend Australian seems to be on to the Costello for PM song sheet today.

Its a done deal really.

Hockey will need to decide whether he dumps Turnbull or lets The Mad Monk, Abbot slip into the Treasury Portfolio.

gg


----------



## kincella (21 February 2009)

I am praying for Costello to take over as the leader....

for the ones who think he is not up to it....
professionally ..he is out in front of the whole mob..all sides...none of them are comparable
as a man...he is a gentleman...that type are not likely to kick you when you are down..or put a knife in your back...or thuggery in any way...(they might wish they could be like a thug...but more subtle ways of achieving the same thing)
not like turnbull....or the kids...rudd, swan, tanner gilliard...etc
they grew up like street kids...they only know how to play dirty...
like mark latham...
abbott should go..he is useless and embarrasing
hockey has a long way to go to learn the ropes....again he is a bit too nice, and too young...bit like downer..another nice guy
nelson again was too nice....but turnbull got 45 votes and nelson 41...so its not like a massive vote in his favour...and I bet there was a lot of  'standover tactics' from turnbull...they do not call him 'volcano' for nothing...goes off his face apparently
I think Costello's sitting there watching them all self implode....Turnbull seems to spend his time making jokes with the other side...instead of serious business....

*** there were articles this week, suggesting we go to the polls again by Sep 09, before the outcome of the latest waste of 42 billion is known... and while all the.......(insert whatever name you like) are fresh from their 900 bonus
first Qld going to the polls,,,,see all the members opting out....in aug 09...
then the feds to the polls......trying to cash in on their 'supposedly' popularity....
so if all that pans out...we should not have long to sort out the libs....and thats another reason labor's looking to move fast...while the libs are in disarray 
maybe its all just wishful thinking by some of us.....


----------



## shaunQ (21 February 2009)

kincella said:


> bit like downer..another nice guy




Not sure about that one. If you'd ever worked with him, you'd know he is the most dirty mouth, rude, arrogant @#$#. _Nothing _ like what you see on TV.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (23 February 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The next election will see Costello going against Rudd.gg




I hope so because DEFICIT is not a nice situation.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 March 2009)

Costello feels he was done over by the superior political nous of Howard.

He realises that being leader of the opposition is a poisoned chalice until an election is imminent.

He will raise his profile from time to time, and then punce to take Turnbull first and then Rudd out.

Rudd also has a problem in that many of his MPs don't like him because he is a control freak and not really a strong leader.

When Costello takes over as leader this dynamic will play out, as the roosters vie for position should Rudd lose at the next election.

gg


----------



## Julia (8 March 2009)

Well Malcolm Turnbull's political instincts are pretty shaky imo so he doesn't represent anything like the threat he should to Rudd in the circumstances.

To start mouthing off about Rudd's wife being so rich when he himself is apparently worth around $160M, is just stupid, along with being distastefully personal.

I can see Costello smirking to himself as his plan falls into place without him doing anything much at all.


----------



## Trevor_S (9 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have it on good information that Peter Costello has decided to take leadership of the Liberal Party.




I can't think of anything worse...




Garpal Gumnut said:


> Next stop Prime Minister.




geeze.. now I can 



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Peter is re-elected to continue monitoring the prosperity we enjoyed when he was Treasurer.




Surely you jest, the guy was as bad as the rest of the tossers the populous vote in.


----------



## pacestick (9 March 2009)

Costello he was the  incompetent who signed off on selling most of Australias Gold reserves couldnt we do with them now. Absolutly nothing to show for it either


----------



## beerwm (9 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Well Malcolm Turnbull's political instincts are pretty shaky imo so he doesn't represent anything like the threat he should to Rudd in the circumstances.
> 
> To start mouthing off about Rudd's wife being so rich when he himself is apparently worth around $160M, is just stupid, along with being distastefully personal.




Haha, what a joke.

If anyone is mouthing off at Rudd's Wife, its Kevin himself. Going on about neo-liberalism and the evil of the free markets.

Turnbull just pointed out how hypocritical his comments were/ effectively condemning something which has provided great benefit.
Ofcourse then the media/labor pounces on him for attacking a 'no go' zone.

Open your eyes people! :


----------



## IFocus (9 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Well Malcolm Turnbull's political instincts are pretty shaky imo so he doesn't represent anything like the threat he should to Rudd in the circumstances.
> 
> To start mouthing off about Rudd's wife being so rich when he himself is apparently worth around $160M, is just stupid, along with being distastefully personal.
> 
> I can see Costello smirking to himself as his plan falls into place without him doing anything much at all.




Agree Julia Turnbull has been a disappointment I think due to inexperience or maybe poor advice Howard was super cunning but he also had some of the best advisers.

Costello's current charade however also shows his weakness that Peter still hasn't the numbers but is looking to time things closer to the next election.

I have seen so many comments about how he will fix the economy due to his track record I actually think people really believe it incredibly but thats politricks for you.


----------



## beerwm (9 March 2009)

IFocus said:


> Agree Julia Turnbull has been a disappointment I think due to inexperience or maybe poor advice Howard was super cunning but he also had some of the best advisers.
> 
> Costello's current charade however also shows his weakness that Peter still hasn't the numbers but is looking to time things closer to the next election.
> 
> I have seen so many comments about how he will fix the economy due to his track record I actually think people really believe it incredibly but thats politricks for you.




I think if Costello wanted to be Leader of the Coalition he would be, I doubt numbers are the drawback in all this. - timing

I believe Costello would do a better job than Swan, they differ on many important topics, such as - workplace reform, emissions, cash handouts, etc

whether a government can fix any economy, i dont know; maybe just not destroy it too much.


----------



## Julia (9 March 2009)

beerwm said:


> Haha, what a joke.
> 
> If anyone is mouthing off at Rudd's Wife, its Kevin himself. Going on about neo-liberalism and the evil of the free markets.
> 
> ...



I disagree with you.   It's always a mistake to make such a personal attack on the wife of a politician.  The politicians themselves are fair game (but even then I think personal stuff should be a no go area) but it's just inviting criticism to have a go at the Prime Minister's wife who, as far as I can tell, is completely inoffensive.  Good luck to her if she has done well in business.
She sold off the part which could represent a conflict of interest without hesitation.


----------



## beerwm (9 March 2009)

But its not a personal attack on his wife.

Its of his comments. Did you read his article on 'social democracy'?

He criticises the system that made his wife rich, while he benefits from it?
Do what i say, not as I do.


Whether you think it was a *political* mistake is another issue.


----------



## Calliope (10 March 2009)

The Australian Editorial Today



> That Mr Rudd wants it both ways is demonstrated by the way ministers attacked Malcolm Turnbull for pointing to Ms Rein's success in an essay in The Weekend Australian. Despite what Mr Rudd's allies said in reply, the Opposition Leader crossed no line -- he did not seek to smear Ms Rein, or drag her private life into the public sphere. All he did was question how Mr Rudd could criticise privatisation of government services when it has made his family rich. Ms Rein was reportedly paid $25 million for her share of Igneus, the Australian employment service she ran, and she earned $1.4 million last year from the company's European operation.
> 
> This explains why Mr Rudd stayed silent when his colleague, Treasurer Wayne Swan, said the similar-size pay packet of Pacific Brands boss Sue Morphet was "sickening". But it does not explain how Mr Rudd can criticise a system that has made his family very well-off. It is, to use an entirely hypothetical example, as if anti-gambling campaigner Nick Xenophon's wife was revealed as Crown Casino's largest shareholder.
> 
> Nor does it explain why Mr Rudd thinks it is acceptable to address Mr Turnbull as "the member for Goldman Sachs" but expects everybody to stay silent on his family circumstances. It is also a bit rich, given that the Rudd-Rein family -- funded by a job-finding service, which is big business in a global recession -- is probably doing much better than the Mr Turnbull's investments in shares and property


----------



## Julia (10 March 2009)

beerwm said:


> But its not a personal attack on his wife.
> 
> Its of his comments. Did you read his article on 'social democracy'?
> 
> ...




Fair comment.  I should have been more clear.  I think it was politically ill advised.   Maybe I just have a peculiar view of such things.

I hadn't heard Turnbull referred to as "The Member for Goldman Sachs".  That's just crappy.   Jeez, it hurts to think that we pay these people for spending so much of their time squabbling in such a childish way.


----------



## explod (10 March 2009)

Rudd and Rien may not agree on political philosophy, they would keep that private too, and opposites attract apparently.

Back on topic, that latest pole showing Costello ahead of Turnbull is a bit hard, half the people intereveiwed have hardly heard of Turnbull and in these uncertain changing times the sheeple will gravitate to any other thing that is till a household word be it good or bad, it has to be better that the current shocks.

Not a Liberal myself but thought a 2 cents could stir the pool.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 March 2009)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25238453-17301,00.html
Turnbull has a hard job to shake off two more popular PM's.


----------



## pj2105 (25 March 2009)

If he is going to try and become PM then he only needs to take over the liberal party 6 months before the election.  He shouldn't be in the public eye for too long...he'd get stale.

Kevin Rudd was only leader of the labour party 6 months before he won the federal election.


----------



## Timmy (15 June 2009)

Peter Costello will not stand again in Higgins

Hope he is careful to not let the door hit him in the ars3 on the way out..

Unrelated photo ...


----------



## Aussiejeff (15 June 2009)

Timmy said:


> Peter Costello will not stand again in Higgins
> 
> Hope he is careful to not let the door hit him in the ars3 on the way out..
> 
> Unrelated photo ...






> Peter Costello will not stand again in Higgins




Oh.

Has he been knee-capped?


----------



## Bafana (16 June 2009)

Probably knows the Libs don't stand a chance in the next election and has bailed for brighter economic rewards in the private sectors - Don't blame him as all they can seem to do these days is whine and complain, their driving me nuts.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 June 2009)

Costello is planning to rescind his retirement plans.

Turnbull, Rudd and Swan are fatally wounded by utegate.

Costello for PM and Abbott for Treasurer.

gg


----------



## drsmith (29 June 2009)

I can't recall what the exact order of events was but when WA state Labor Government called an early election last year the Libs recycled Colin Barnett and won.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 June 2009)

drsmith said:


> I can't recall what the exact order of events was but when WA state Labor Government called an early election last year the Libs recycled Colin Barnett and won.




This could be the strangest event to come out of the silliness of last week. Rudd would be apopleptic if Costello came out of the woodwork.

I take your point about WA.

And wouldn't Abbott be a great Treasurer.

gg


----------



## gooner (29 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And wouldn't Abbott be a great Treasurer.
> 
> gg




I doubt it. Would probably close all public schools and make a Catholic Education compulsory.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 June 2009)

gooner said:


> I doubt it. Would probably close all public schools and make a Catholic Education compulsory.




His only spiritual hero is Machiavelli.

I think he will surprise you.

gg


----------



## dalek (30 June 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And wouldn't Abbott be a great Treasurer.
> 
> gg




Recently visited A.C.T. and sat in the gallery during question time.
Watched Abbott swaggering around like a gunslinger networking during the proceedings. 
If body language is a true measure of personality... be afraid people !!


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2009)

Well it could be possible to become the leader of the opposition after Malcolm Turnbulls recent gaffe with utegate.

Colin Barnett announced his retirement and the Libs in WA convinced him to have one last tilt on a snap election. Backfired big time for Carpenter.

Costello to becom PM? Hmmmm more motion of discovery on this one brothers.


----------



## kincella (1 July 2009)

this from Andrew Bolt's blog....

In fact, the Liberals face the absurd dilemma of having only two potential leaders with half a chance - one who's been thrown out of parliament and the other who says he's skedaddling, too. 

The first is John Howard, of course, who lost not only the last election but his seat, yet remains an adult in a time when parliament seems stuffed with children. 

Howard, incidentally, is no older than was Winston Churchill half way through his own first time as prime minister. 

The other is Costello, who seems perfectly content with his decision to retire, yet strangely receptive to pleas to reconsider

and this about their speeches.....

Costello was in command. Gillard was merely auditioning. 

Had more Liberals seen it than the three who were present - including Turnbull's chief tactician, Christopher Pyne - even more would have added their voices to the one Costello heard a few days later by the hill of Golgotha. 

Peter, rise again. Your people await their Messiah

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25715391-5000117,00.html


----------



## kincella (2 July 2009)

So I have just found out the nominations for the seat of Higgins is open until July 30th...it was to have closed on June 30th

I have sent an email to Costello, to plead with him to return and save our country from this rotten mess. There is no one else capable of the challenge

Can I urge all lib supporters to do the same...simple...just send an email, and ask him to come back...please
www.petercostello.com.au
figure you could send an email to... peter@petercostello.com.au


----------



## Timmy (2 July 2009)

Is the closing time for nominations 5 pm (Australian Eastern time) on the 30th?


----------



## prawn_86 (2 July 2009)

Who cares?? They're all politicians. Each as bad as the other


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2009)

kincella said:


> So I have just found out the nominations for the seat of Higgins is open until July 30th...it was to have closed on June 30th
> 
> I have sent an email to Costello, to plead with him to return and save our country from this rotten mess. There is no one else capable of the challenge
> 
> ...




He is reconsidering.

gg


----------



## Calliope (2 July 2009)

I don't think so . He could end up like this;

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31318&stc=1&d=1246261082


----------



## Gundini (2 July 2009)

Costello is tooo boring to be PM...

 How excited can you get over recycled pollies?

Bring back Keating from the dead. At least he had polish!


----------



## MrBurns (2 July 2009)

> peter@petercostello.com.au




Doesn't work.


----------



## kincella (3 July 2009)

it was just a guess...just go to his website and email from there...I got a reply within the hour...overwhelming support etc
here is the email...............

Thank you for visiting my website and for your email of 2 July 2009. It was very kind of you to write. 


I do appreciate your kind words of support. The amount of support that I have been receiving has been quite overwhelming


It has been an honour and a privilege to serve in the Commonwealth Parliament and have the opportunity to make Australia a better country.


My best wishes,

Peter Costello


www.petercostello.com.au


----------



## antzlovinit (3 July 2009)

Only if bob Car was still around, he prob make a good prime minister! hope he comes back! what u guys think?


----------



## kincella (3 July 2009)

not Carr...another nsw labor man...
no we need someone who is experienced in the biggest job, and has a good track record...only Costello fits that bill....I did like Andrew Downer as foreign minister
ratings last week reported here was Costello with 43% against 22 and 15 for the others


----------



## xyzedarteerf (3 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> I don't think so . He could end up like this;
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=31318&stc=1&d=1246261082








LOL....


----------



## Mc Gusto (3 July 2009)

whatevers...he is gaawwwnnnn


----------



## rhen (3 July 2009)

Gundini said:


> Costello is tooo boring to be PM...
> 
> How excited can you get over recycled pollies?
> 
> Bring back Keating from the dead. At least he had polish!




I always wondered what criteria some people used to select managers of Australia...even in jest?
Possibly, as in driving a vehicle, we need to set a licence exam (would that set a cat amongst the pigeons!)
I believe it's time to show real concern.

Quote: http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25651935-5000117,00.html

_Terry McCrann

June 18, 2009 12:00am

PETER Costello is Australia's best treasurer. Plain and simple and quite frankly undeniable.

He's best not just among the - decidedly, mixed assorted - bunch that have variously minded, misused or just been plain incapable of handling the nation's purse-strings in the six decades since World War II.

But across the entire 108 years of federation so far and 35 treasurers in total.

A cohort, incidentally, that includes more than a dozen who were also or who went on to become, prime minister.

You could not ask for a more telling endorsement of this assessment, than that his successor Wayne Swan would deliver almost seamlessly the '13th Costello budget' in May last year. _


----------



## dbcok (3 July 2009)

Terry McCrann forgot to add IMHO


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

Costello will be Lazarus with a quintuple bypass.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (3 July 2009)

I think your sources are a bit dodgy gg, Costello isnt doing anything.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I think your sources are a bit dodgy gg, Costello isnt doing anything.




Tell that to Brutus

gg


----------



## kincella (3 July 2009)

where is our insider gone...the one that said....
anyone want to have a bet....
note Costello did not say anything in his reply email to me about being finished
I might email him again and remind him the polls have him at 43%for the preferred Liberal leader....

he did say there had been an overwhelming response....  
I say he has more gutz than most of the pollies put together.....just acts cool....
he needs to learn how to back stab....whilst smiling at his enemies


----------



## Timmy (4 July 2009)

Slip sliding away.

Costello to endorse Liberal activist as Higgins candidate


----------



## trainspotter (4 July 2009)

There is not enough alcohol or mind altering drugs in the world to convince me Peter Costello will be going anywhere near the front bench again. Ever.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

kincella said:


> where is our insider gone...the one that said....
> anyone want to have a bet....
> note Costello did not say anything in his reply email to me about being finished
> I might email him again and remind him the polls have him at 43%for the preferred Liberal leader....
> ...




Twas I kincey.

You are cruel.

When he comes back and is pm and is giving out the first knighthoods for such a long labor time, as I arise Sir Garpal , I will think of this dagger you have put in me.

But because I will be a good knight, I will forgive you and merely make you eat gruel every second day,

gg


----------



## rhen (4 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> There is not enough alcohol or mind altering drugs in the world to convince me Peter Costello will be going anywhere near the front bench again. Ever.



Re: Costello - Next PM of Australia?
Slip sliding away.
Costello to endorse Liberal activist as Higgins candidate


You both may well be right, but among the many "political-positives" Costello has:
1)  a legion of supporters
2)  time.

Now, does he have the bulldog that Howard had/has? Not ostensibly...and this is the key to the man (I believe)... just how politically cunning is he? I personally hope for the sake of Australian politics he is playing his cards very close to his chest...and he will return when he is ready... when we are ready.


----------



## Timmy (4 July 2009)

He is gone.
Sooner the Lib supporters recognise this and show the current leader some support the better (IMHO).


----------



## kincella (4 July 2009)

quote from that article........
"Mr Costello is set to endorse Ms O'Dwyer, 32, who worked for him from 2004 to 2007 as a legal adviser"
my response.....I never read nor would I take any notice of the author....phhhffft

thats just her take on the subject.....

he has not yet endorsed this 32 year old....
and I can tell you...nor would many in the lib party constituents......let her stay with the young libs where she belongs....
freeken think a 32 year old is going to lead the libs anywhere........is a fairy tale....
in a worst case scenario....if he did bow out and she got in.....our votes would go with the independents and the libs will lose that seat....
the seat of higgins holds  a lot of older voters, very conservative.... 

note to self...send another email and tell him about this most stupid article and what I think of it....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

kincella said:


> quote from that article........
> "Mr Costello is set to endorse Ms O'Dwyer, 32, who worked for him from 2004 to 2007 as a legal adviser"
> my response.....I never read nor would I take any notice of the author....phhhffft
> 
> ...




If Costello won't bat , there is always Abbott.

Now if I were the Ruddmeister, that would worry me.

Swan will go in a year. He's too shakey.

Lindsay Tanner and Julia Gillard are the only two front benchers with the balls or ovaries to get this Guvment in to a third term.

Rudd may get it in to a second, but I believe like all godbotherers he's got a guilty secret sin which will demolish him. Ain't sin good in certain circumstances.

gg


----------



## Timmy (4 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lindsay Tanner and Julia Gillard are the only two front benchers with the balls or ovaries to get this Guvment in to a third term.




"This is what needs to be done, but have you got the ovaries to do it?"

I believe we are privileged to be present at the coining of a phrase.

Thank-you GG. I am sure I will be telling my future grandchildren about this day.


----------



## kincella (4 July 2009)

3rd term....no way....they are stuffing up everything they lay their hands on....all the photo ops with the hard hats on....hello ...housing promised to indigenous in 2007 ...well no nothings happened...so many big promises and then silence...will be lucky if they get a 2nd term

Costello was the big man in the Howard years....it was not that ugly little man Howard or his ugly wife Jean, who wore the pants and told him what to do, at all....we all voted for Costello to keep the country running.....
Howard was the one who stopped the infrastucture and responsible ideas....he would rather snuggle up to Bush, or any other leader....
his was a good case of the 'short man syndrome'
can you imagine the clamour going on for Costello to return....
Turnbull thought he was free of Costello......Peter knew he would self implode
...the timing is perfect


----------



## rhen (4 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> He is gone.
> Sooner the Lib supporters recognise this and show the current leader some support the better (IMHO).




This could have been taken from the ALP branch officials' handbook...but I don't have the temerity to go looking. 
I repeat: *I personally hope for the sake of Australian politics he is playing his cards very close to his chest...and he will return when he is ready... when we are ready*.
Not for the sake of the Liberals! And certainly not for the sake of ALP!!
OK!OK! I'll add the IMHO...hardly necessary when I write it, though.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

kincella said:


> 3rd term....no way....they are stuffing up everything they lay their hands on....all the photo ops with the hard hats on....hello ...housing promised to indigenous in 2007 ...well no nothings happened...so many big promises and then silence...will be lucky if they get a 2nd term
> 
> Costello was the big man in the Howard years....it was not that ugly little man Howard or his ugly wife Jean, who wore the pants and told him what to do, at all....we all voted for Costello to keep the country running.....
> Howard was the one who stopped the infrastucture and responsible ideas....he would rather snuggle up to Bush, or any other leader....
> ...




Again mate at the risk of repetition read yer machiavelli. I've got a well thumbed book from the 80's but its available from gutenberg.org.

gg


----------



## Timmy (4 July 2009)

rhen said:


> T*I personally hope for the sake of Australian politics he is playing his cards very close to his chest...and he will return when he is ready... when we are ready*.




He wont.  He's gone.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> He wont.  He's gone.




I've had a message to attend his return " for a very important announcement" on my telstra messages.

I don't see a need to visit the land of tuppence, drugs, couriers, payoffs at the arrivals area at Melbourne Airport.

Anyone who goes please pm me.

gg


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I don't see a need to visit the land of tuppence, drugs, couriers, payoffs at the arrivals area at Melbourne Airport.



Tisk, tisk, gg. Tullamarine is a gem.


----------



## rhen (4 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> He wont.  He's gone.




Now Timmy, you really have my interest.

Are you a/an
A.  deity
B.  relation (eg wife)
C.  ALP delegate or above (Mr Tanner perhaps)
D.  Liberal delegate or above (Mr Turnbull?)
E.  Costello's neighbour
F.  belligerent
G.  soothsayer
H.  none of the above... 

I suspect the answer is H. but how can one be so sure of another man's future?


----------



## Timmy (4 July 2009)

Rhen,

Like a trader watching the price fall through his stop loss.
But not selling "'Cause it'll come back!"
And then it keeps falling.
"But surely it will come back...?"
And then it keeps falling.
"But ... but ..."
Down, down it goes...

Your stop has been hit. 
Stop hoping. 
No more "buts".
Just get out.

Costello is gone.

Move on.

(imho, of course - oh, and f is probably the best fit)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Tisk, tisk, gg. Tullamarine is a gem.




Yes, Kennas , I have a mate who is a world famous bassoonist, who pays his way, by working on trawlers in the NT.

He always flies in to Melbourne and sits outside the arrivals area.

He reckons he can buy weed and ekkies at cut price rates in that small area of Melbourne Airport.

and he can pick the dealers as they exit !!!!

gg


----------



## rhen (4 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> Rhen,
> 
> Like a trader watching the price fall through his stop loss.
> But not selling "'Cause it'll come back!"
> ...




"Figures".

Thanks Timmy


----------



## kincella (4 July 2009)

gg....ok I have done a quick read...very interesting...thank you for bringing it to my attention....just have to get my hands on it....
now whose return...Peter's return and you have been requested to attend....or is it the bassoonist's return...
apologies if I appear brain dead this morning.....its been a big week


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

kincella said:


> gg....ok I have done a quick read...very interesting...thank you for bringing it to my attention....just have to get my hands on it....
> now whose return...Peter's return and you have been requested to attend....or is it the bassoonist's return...
> apologies if I appear brain dead this morning.....its been a big week




Peter's return with a short stop at Tullamarine

(MY plane flies in there)

gg


----------



## Calliope (4 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Peter's return with a short stop at Tullamarine
> 
> (MY plane flies in there)
> 
> gg




You have your own plane, you have a judge for a girlfriend and a world famous bassoonist for a mate. You must be a VIP.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> You have your own plane, you have a judge for a girlfriend and a world famous bassoonist for a mate. You must be a VIP.




Whats so unusual.

I keep below the radar as well

Lady barristers and judges are just as much in need of a bit of rough as the rest of us.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (4 July 2009)

Garpal,

You are building up a "signature" trail behind you. Like any good stealth bomber you are best served to hit when they least expect it. To admit "roughing" up a female judge. Points from a blokey point of view. To admit that your mate is an ekkie taking world famous basoonist that makes his money on a NT trawler and hangs out in a Melbourne airport lounge waiting to score? Just plain discombobulated me it did.

The "MY plane flies there" threw me for a bit. (celebrity name not mentioned) Not sure if you are trying to appease the masses of ASFers with name dropping or whether or not you are the genuine article and believe the hype.

If you are the latter why are you lowering yourself to us disenfranchised plodders? Tried to figure out your slant in the "Kevin Rudd misled paliament" thread when you called us a pack of losers who are just reacting (sorry, paraphrasing here) and decided the red wine must have kicked in for a moment.

In my experience, usually find the "under the radar" people are just that.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Garpal,
> 
> You are building up a "signature" trail behind you. Like any good stealth bomber you are best served to hit when they least expect it. To admit "roughing" up a female judge. Points from a blokey point of view. To admit that your mate is an ekkie taking world famous basoonist that makes his money on a NT trawler and hangs out in a Melbourne airport lounge waiting to score? Just plain discombobulated me it did.
> 
> ...




I never mentioned roughing up. A bit of rough is normal and totally different from roughing up. The PC mob will never change sex/intercourse/rooting, whatever you want to call that joyous interlude in a life well lived.

Ask my mate Sean Connery. 

I in no way lower myself by addressing this forum.

It is full of the most sublime intellects, real live people and devoid of those who don't care.

I have as much respect for those who don't agree with my opinions as those who do.

Now bugger off.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (4 July 2009)

I asked the same question of Johnny Depp at the "White Party" at Ku De ta. He replied "I pretty much try and stay in a state of confusion, just because of the expression it leaves on my face"

We enjoyed a bottle of 2002 ChÃ¢teau Calon-SÃ©gur and agreed that we should never speak of our meeting.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I asked the same question of Johnny Depp at the "White Party" at Ku De ta. He replied "I pretty much try and stay in a state of confusion, just because of the expression it leaves on my face"
> 
> We enjoyed a bottle of 2002 ChÃ¢teau Calon-SÃ©gur and agreed that we should never speak of our meeting.




I think I've got a pic of you on my Panasonic Lumix with JD.

Aint it a small world.

gg

ps it was a 2001 from memory.

gg


----------



## Julia (4 July 2009)

kincella said:


> 3rd term....no way....they are stuffing up everything they lay their hands on....all the photo ops with the hard hats on....hello ...housing promised to indigenous in 2007 ...well no nothings happened...so many big promises and then silence...will be lucky if they get a 2nd term



That's not what the polls are indicating.



> Costello was the big man in the Howard years....it was not that ugly little man Howard or his ugly wife Jean, who wore the pants and told him what to do, at all....we all voted for Costello to keep the country running..



Probably need to speak for yourself here, kincella.  I think most people actually voted for John Howard, not Costello.  Polls and other commentary repeatedly showed people did not want Costello to replace Howard.
Remember all the caustic references to his smirk?




> can you imagine the clamour going on for Costello to return....
> Turnbull thought he was free of Costello......Peter knew he would self implode
> ...the timing is perfect



Bear in mind that the clamour, such as it is, shows fewer people want Costello than want Rudd.
Dream on, kincella, though I wish you were correct.


----------



## trainspotter (4 July 2009)

The 2001 was "Graphite, cherries and chocolate. Medium body and good concentration but not much complexity." That was with Sean Connery.

The 2002 was "Fabulous aromas of crushed berries, with cassis and blueberries and hints of spice. Full-bodied and very rich, with a wonderful tannin structure. Long and exotic" Just like JD. He smokes too much as well.


----------



## noco (4 July 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think I've got a pic of you on my Panasonic Lumix with JD.
> 
> Aint it a small world.
> 
> ...




GG I don't expect you to answer this, but  your dialogue is very similar to the "Townsville MAGPIE"!  iT IS THE FIRST PAGE I READ ON SATURDAY MORNING. YOU HAVE GOT ME THINKING OL'E BOY.
I E-Mailed Peter Costello a couple of days ago pleading with him to reconsider his position. 
I think you know more than you are letting on. I hope you are right.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2009)

noco said:


> GG I don't expect you to answer this, but  your dialogue is very similar to the "Townsville MAGPIE"!  iT IS THE FIRST PAGE I READ ON SATURDAY MORNING. YOU HAVE GOT ME THINKING OL'E BOY.
> I E-Mailed Peter Costello a couple of days ago pleading with him to reconsider his position.
> I think you know more than you are letting on. I hope you are right.



OK you've got it in one or 2 or 3 

gg


----------



## kincella (5 July 2009)

Julia, polls out last week showed PC at 43% MT at 22 and forget the rest, for the Libs leader
the week before the polls for lab was 44 and libs 43%...only 1% difference
the rubbish about 65% for rudd poopularity (pun) was probably done in a non english suburb....where all the happy illegal immigrants friends and relatives gather.....
oh and there can be a real difference if they poll readers of the rubbish news, ie herald sun, to the age (melb only) the australian etc
polling can be as selective as they like....and depends on the questions etc...designed to achieve a desired result....probably requested by the weasel itself...
after all the swoooning done by most journalists and articles since he came to office.....what would one expect....its been hopelessly lop sided and skewed to the labor
the small business operators are against that mongrel and team, SB employs more than 30% or more of the workforce.....now they have unions running rampart over their business, maternity leave, unfair dismissal, carbon trading costs....they will not be able to afford to run a small business....
believe what you will....
people need to fight for rightousness....and against the wrong decisions ....
laughable none of those idiots have ever run a business....most are just union thugs,,or mugs
the role of a PM is running the biggest business in the country....and there is no experience required, qualifications or merit....


----------



## kincella (5 July 2009)

Julia...another thing...I never heard of PC's smirk until this forum....PC actually laughs a lot and laughs out loud....its an  honest hearty laugh...
similar to Downers.....I would like to see him come back too.
compared to that weasel, licks his lips ,pursues his lips, screws up his face...
and the swans constant blank look....hohoho and .....argh forget it...

you may be surprised how many people voted for the libs....soley due to Costello.....including majority of business people....we figured Howard had been dead wood for years and just living off the popularity of his treasurer's decisions.....
I guess it all depends on your view and who you communicate with on a daily basis...with me its business owners...and they loved PC


----------



## trainspotter (5 July 2009)

MORE than 130 years separate them, yet the resemblance between the late publican and disgraced politician Patrick Costello and his great-great-grandson, Treasurer Peter Costello, is uncanny.

Even with the Lincolnesque beard, Patrick's genetic legacy is clear - in the determined gaze, the resolute chin and that legendary smirk.

The recently published Carlton: A History, edited by Peter Yule, includes a photo from 1860 of Patrick Costello, pictured with his fellow Melbourne city councillors. It shows Peter Costello is a dead ringer for Patrick.

"That's gorgeous!" said Professor Agnes Bankier, head of Genetic Health Services Victoria, when asked about the persistence of the smirk.

Yet she can't conclude it is purely genetic, pointing to the mix of genetics, social and environmental factors that shape our behaviour.

The Treasurer declined to comment, but his brother, the Reverend Tim Costello, did, by phone from Los Angeles. He revealed their father, Russell, did not smirk.

Adding to the enigma, Tim had it when he was young, while Peter developed it with age. "When I was a young man, I did look like that, so I think it was a genetic trait," Tim said. "The smirk came out in later days with Peter, so DNA is cruel."

He does not know how he lost his. "I was just nice to people and tried to be civilised and Christian. I didn't go into the bear bit of Parliament."


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2009)

Hooly dooly! 

Is that old photo a mock up?



It's Peter!


----------



## trainspotter (5 July 2009)

Genetics my man .... genetics.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> MORE than 130 years separate them, yet the resemblance between the late publican and disgraced politician Patrick Costello and his great-great-grandson, Treasurer Peter Costello, is uncanny.
> 
> Even with the Lincolnesque beard, Patrick's genetic legacy is clear - in the determined gaze, the resolute chin and that legendary smirk.
> 
> ...




I'll tell you straight mate, if I was on a leaky boat ( sings da da da ) with the Costello brothers I'd throw the godbotherer to the sharks first.

Peter would be much more useful and a harder worker.

Timmy baby likes to lean on pews and look good.

gg


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2009)

I think I can emphatically say that Costello WONT be running for Higgins thereby having no chance of becoming PM of Australia. Well ... not yet anyway. He might nominate in a few years time again? Maybe.


----------

